# NuvaRing



## Butterbelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok ladies...how many of you have used the NuvaRing, and what is your opinion?

My GYN prescribed the NuvaRing for me, because she thought it best fit my lifestyle, and past health issues. However, I'm having my doubts about it. It's not that I'm concerned about having that thing in my whohaha for three weeks at a time, it's all of these concerns:

1. Will my partner feel it during intercourse?
2. What side effects will it cause? (My niece was prescribed it and it caused mood swings for her).
3. The cost! My prescription plan is a three-tier...and NuvaRing is on the third tier, meaning that it's the largest co-pay of my prescription...$45 a month, which I think is pretty costly for a piece of plastic...lol.

My other option is to go on the pill, but I really want to avoid trying to rememer to take the pill everyday, especially with my busy schedule. So, I realize that the NuvaRing is more of a convienence thing for me. I just hope that it's effective, and not a pain in the ass to insert/remove and doesn't interfere with the "spicy" in my life


----------



## pinuptami (Jan 6, 2008)

I am on the nuva ring, have been about two years. I love it. As far as your concerns go, your partner should not feel it, my husband can't. Side effects for me are minimal, I miss a period on occasion and get the occasional headache. I know what you mean about the cost, I have been lucky and up until now have been able to get them much cheaper, but now that I am married and I had an insurance shift, it might be changing for me unless I can continue to pay out of pocket at the low cost womans clinic...this is yet to be seen.

Anyway, I love it and reccomend it!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jan 6, 2008)

I highly recommend it. I have been using the Nuvaring for a couple years and it has really helped regulate my cycle and I'm not as moody - actually no pms and really light periods. At first, I could tell when I took it out, I did feel a little moody. Everyone is different and will have different experiences.

It does seem strange at first to have this ring in there, but you can't feel it and your partner shouldn't either (you can take it out for up to 3 hours - just don't forget to put it back!) Plus, for me, it is much better than remembering to take a pill every day. There's also this neat little reminder thing you can download from their website to your desktop.

It is expensive, though. I pay $40 per month. I'm not sure how that compares to pill or other forms, but I really like the ring, so I won't switch.


----------



## love dubh (Jan 7, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> Ok ladies...how many of you have used the NuvaRing, and what is your opinion?
> 
> My GYN prescribed the NuvaRing for me, because she thought it best fit my lifestyle, and past health issues. However, I'm having my doubts about it. It's not that I'm concerned about having that thing in my whohaha for three weeks at a time, it's all of these concerns:
> 
> ...



I highly recommend the Ring too. Memory-wise, you pop it in and three weeks later, remove it. If you go to the NuvaRing website, you can install a little widget on your desktop to remind you and get reminder e-mails! 

Cost. I'm on my mother's insurance, so it's a $5 copay only for me.

My partner can't feel it during sex. If he does, he says it's not a bother. If it is annoying, you can take it out for up to 3 hours and still have contraceptive coverage. Just be sure to keep track of it in the sea of comfortors, and then give it a quick rinse before re-insertion.

And if you have issues inserting it, since it's an odd shape and kinda like a slippery fish! You can sacrifice a tampon. Remove the cotton from the applicator. Put it back into its original position. Squeeze the NuvaRing into an "8" and slide it in. Then insert like a tampon!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jun 7, 2008)

I just discovered this thread where the Nuvaring was discussed. I see that most people have expressed very positive experiences while using it. I have recently gone off of it and thought I should pop on here and share my less-than-favorable experience.

I wanted to go on a convenient birth control that would be easy to use, not have extreme side effects, and most importantly, would not cause complications because of my weight. The nuvaring was the most recommended form of BC by friends and practitioner. It seemed like it would fit my lifestyle the best.

I started the Nuvaring towards the end of March and thought it would be a piece of cake. Shortly after I was experiencing cystic acne on my face, extreme itching and irritation on the lower part of my body. Pardon my *graphic* description but my skin became so sensitive that I was unable to wipe after using the restroom without my skin breaking open and bleeding. 

I have also been a complete emotional basketcase. The mood swings I have experienced have included fits of uncontrollable crying, anger, and extreme sadness. My family and fiance did not exactly known how to handle this, since it was not normal. After a long discussion with my mother and fiance, we decided it was time for me to stop the Nuvaring.

I took the Nuvaring out on Wednesday night. It's now Saturday. My face has cleared up, all irritation is gone, my skin is still a little sensitive, and emotionally I feel better than I have in weeks.

Although I am completely aware that there are side effects listed on the Nuvaring, I'm hoping that my reaction to it is not the norm. I just felt that it was important to share my experience for those who are considering this form of birth control. Chemicals and hormones can do nasty things to your body and your mental health.


----------



## Tina (Jun 7, 2008)

Your thread reminds me to take a ring out of the fridge; it should have gone back in yesterday.

NO, your reactions are NOT normal, and it sounds like you may be allergic. I'd leave it out and see your gyno, jeep.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jun 7, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> My family and fiance did not exactly known how to handle this, since it was normal.



Oops..... "since it was NOT normal."


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> Oops..... "since it was NOT normal."



Fixed it for you.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jun 7, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Fixed it for you.



Thank You!


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 8, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> I just discovered this thread where the Nuvaring was discussed. I see that most people have expressed very positive experiences while using it. I have recently gone off of it and thought I should pop on here and share my less-than-favorable experience.
> 
> I wanted to go on a convenient birth control that would be easy to use, not have extreme side effects, and most importantly, would not cause complications because of my weight. The nuvaring was the most recommended form of BC by friends and practitioner. It seemed like it would fit my lifestyle the best.
> 
> ...




My 22 year old niece had the same exact problems. She had started the NuvaRing a couple months before her wedding and by the time the wedding rolled around the couple were about ready to part their seperate ways. She did not realize the NuvaRing was causing her a lot of emotional distress, she chalked it up to wedding stress. As soon as her doctor told her to take the NuvaRing out, she felt better days later.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 8, 2008)

I've been lucky not to have any adverse reactions such as those, Jeep. However, I think it does tend to make me overreact emotionally sometimes - or that could just come from being a chick. lol
Unfortunately the cost of my ring has gone up to $60 per month. I can't believe it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2008)

I have high blood pressure (it is now controlled by medication)...this means I cannot take birth control pills. It also limits some other BC options...such as that ring because it has the same hormones as the pills. (or that is my understanding from my gynecologist). So it might essentially be like taking BCP but you don't have to remember to take one everyday. 
Just thought that tidbit of info might be useful to the topic at hand.....


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jun 8, 2008)

Butterbelly said:


> My 22 year old niece had the same exact problems. She had started the NuvaRing a couple months before her wedding and by the time the wedding rolled around the couple were about ready to part their seperate ways. She did not realize the NuvaRing was causing her a lot of emotional distress, she chalked it up to wedding stress. As soon as her doctor told her to take the NuvaRing out, she felt better days later.



God... Sounds totally familiar. I was trying to get on a good form of birth control before we got married and it kind of made things go haywire. It certainly contributed to some very stupid fights. He thought I was crazy and I thought he was insensitive. I don't think that our relationship was in danger because of it, but thankfully, Joe says he's already noticed a difference. It's nice to feel normal again.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2008)

^^^I tried to take the "mini-pill" since it's one of the few birth control options I have.....I felt myself "getting nutty" in a few months of use. I don't do hormones well at all....even very light ones. 
The mirena seems better than this..... though my uterus rejected it and I can't even use it either. :doh:


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jun 8, 2008)

I was on Ortho Tri-Cyclen at the end of high school/beginning of college. I never had any emotional problems because of it. However, I did gain 80 pounds and it caused elevated blood pressure.

I think from here on out, I'm going to stay away from any kind of birth control that is hormone based. It's great that it works for some people. I just think that after my experience with the pill and now the nuvaring, I need to keep that crap out of my body.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well I'm a veteran of all different kinds of BC options. Different varieties of the pill (got preggers cause I missed a few days..oops), depo shot (still bleed through and had NO sex drive..ugh!), and now the nuvoring. For me it's the best option all around. I didn't wanna do the IUD and have a string hanging down..icky. Although the nuvoring does create a bit of a discharge for me which I was told was normal. Sometimes I think it's going to give me a yeast infection but thats also because I get them so easily I think I'm a bit paranoid. Also it does effect my sex drive a bit. I can tell cause I go a little nutty when I take it out. giggle. But nothing like compared to the Depo shot where it felt like my left arm was cut off. It's soooo weird not having ANY sex drive at all. Nothing would turn me on...so awful. 

Anyways I loveee my nuvoring even with the bit of side effects. I highly recommend it.

My friend also uses it and she had to take herself off of it due to the side effects. Really though she's really sensitive to alot of things with allergies and such.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Jun 9, 2008)

ok...great thread lets keep it going...
I started using my first type of BC on may 22nd, which is when since I'm a beginner to BC and the NuvaRing, you're supposed to insert on the first day of your period. I did.. 
now usually my period lasts 7 days.. (voice of the Grudge) lol, and it did which put it to about May 29th and my period stopped..and I am STILL spotting! Did this happen to anyone?? How long did it take before it stopped?! This is really putting a damper in my 'free' time...lol
If anyone has any advice please dish it out! Thanks!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh one other thing about feeling it. From my experience..the bigger the guy the more likely he'll feel it. Makes sense really. But I was always a bit..I dunno..uptight with it in during sex. So yeah just take it out for 3 hours and your fine. Although don't do what I did once. I had it on the sink wrapped in toilet paper. I forgot and threw it down the toilet. LOLL..oh that sucked so bad. :doh:


----------



## Tad (Jun 13, 2008)

Dibaby35 said:


> Oh one other thing about feeling it.



Experiences will vary, obviously. My experience is:
-- feel it? yes. 
-- bothered by it? not really. 

Overall, an improvement over condoms, for 'quality of feel' (not that condoms are that bad, just using it as a point of reference)


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jun 14, 2008)

edx said:


> Experiences will vary, obviously. My experience is:
> -- feel it? yes.
> -- bothered by it? not really.
> 
> Overall, an improvement over condoms, for 'quality of feel' (not that condoms are that bad, just using it as a point of reference)



My fiance didn't mind it at all. He said that he could feel it. I think he actually enjoyed something extra.... almost like a sex toy, ya know, without having to use your hands.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jun 16, 2008)

babyjeep21 said:


> My fiance didn't mind it at all. He said that he could feel it. I think he actually enjoyed something extra.... almost like a sex toy, ya know, without having to use your hands.



yeah i've had that comment too...like they actually got more pleasure from it.


----------



## BBWMuse (Jun 21, 2008)

phatfatgirl said:


> ok...great thread lets keep it going...
> I started using my first type of BC on may 22nd, which is when since I'm a beginner to BC and the NuvaRing, you're supposed to insert on the first day of your period. I did..
> now usually my period lasts 7 days.. (voice of the Grudge) lol, and it did which put it to about May 29th and my period stopped..and I am STILL spotting! Did this happen to anyone?? How long did it take before it stopped?! This is really putting a damper in my 'free' time...lol
> If anyone has any advice please dish it out! Thanks!


I'm on month two of starting the Nuva Ring. This is my first hormonal BC; I chose it since it has the lowest dose of hormones and you only have to think about it twice a month. I too had the endless spotting about 3-4 days after my period had stopped. My Doctor said it takes about 3-4 mos. for your body to adjust and get regulated on a new hormonal medication and this post-period spotting is common. She told me to give it 3-4 months and then if things don't change, we'll revisit it.

I had a number of symptoms my first 2 weeks on the ring, nausea, hot flashes, abdominal cramping, headaches, moodswings, but this month my symptoms have been very minimal. I notice the symptoms are more prominent at the beginning of the month than towards the end when it's time for my period. My partner said he could feel it during sex, but he's a bit more than average. However, he said it was more of an added stimulation and he certainly didn't mind. I do recommend taking the ring out and rinsing it off in cool water every other day or so, especially if you're prone to yeast infections. I didn't rinse it off after sex once and got my first YI in 7 years, NOT fun. =P


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just thought I'd hop on here and give an update since taking out the Nuvaring.

I feel absolutely marvelous! I love people (including myself) again! No more crying, no more fighting with my fiance, no more out-of-control mood swings. I do still hate my job though. 

My skin feels and looks completely normal. No more acne, no more sensitivity, and I no longer have any cramping.

I feel like a new person. It is kind of scary that I didn't realize how bad the Nuvaring was getting to me. Waiting 3 or 4 months was definitely not an option for my body or for my emotions, not to mention my relationship...


----------



## toni (Jun 1, 2009)

I am bumping this thread because my gyno prescribed the nuvaring today. She gave me a cute little make up case that included 2 free rings and a six month script. Speaking with her, I noticed there aren't too many options for BC. 

I am a little nervous. I have never ever never been on BC. I am scared of the hormonal effect. I can go from zero to nutso pretty quick. 

I thought about going with an IUD but I don't like the idea of that thing sitting in me for 5 years. I am young (27), have two kids and not sure if a third is in my future. 


Anything new going on with anyone's ring?


----------



## Tania (Jun 2, 2009)

This isn't exactly new, but I figure I might as well toss it in here anyway.

I hated NuvaRing. The thing was always on the verge of slipping out (my vagina is a tad on the shallow side, but it's not extremely short by any means), my partners felt it (and found it to be annoying), and it nauseated me. Worse, it also instigated uncharacteristically intense binge eating impulses. 

My favorite form of BC is the Yasmin pill - it didn't screw with my skin, my weight, my moods, or my appetite.


----------



## toni (Jun 2, 2009)

You bring up a good point, Tania. My doctor insisted that my partner would not feel it. No matter what. I would think, if you are with someone who is very large, they would have to feel it. Did you notice any relation to penis size vs the number of complaints a partner would have?


I am going to try the two free ones she gave me. I did a pricing on it through my insurance. It is not cheap. Forty bucks a month if I get it at a pharmacy. 
Mail order via my plan is much cheaper, 40 dollars for a 3 months supply. Which is not bad if it does what it says it will do.

We shall see.


----------



## Tania (Jun 2, 2009)

No, no correlation between complaints and penis size. You DO have the option of taking out the ring for brief periods of time, but that presents other complications - particularly within the first week of initial placement.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 6, 2009)

I went back on the pill back in Nov 2008, after being off any sort of hormonal BC for about 4 years. My periods were getting progressively worse, as was my PMS issues.

Anyway, I suck at taking the pill, and when I went in for my 3 month check, I explained that I suck at taking it. I never remember, and will often have to take 2 pills a day, because I forget. And before anyone freaks out on me, I'm not using it for BC - I'm only on the pill for period/PMS reasons. I know its not as effective if you miss it all the time. Anyway, they suggested Nuva Ring. 

So I used it for one month. Husband hated it - he couldn't feel it with his penis, but with his hands, and thought it was weird to be feeling a piece of plastic in there. And it bothered me during sex. Like I could feel him hitting it, and then it hitting me. So ok, I just took it out during sex, as you can take it out for up to 3 hours. 

My period on it was one of the worst periods I've had in a while. It was bad. I was crying, and was in a lot of pain, and was just an emotional mess. 

And my ins co pay is $60. And so after that first month of feeling even worse during my period than on the pill, I decided to not use it. Had it completely gotten rid of my cramps (which the pill doesn't do anyway) I would have forked over the $60 a month, as it would be worth it. But its not. And so back on the pill, for now anyway. I may just quit that too, as it doesn't really help my periods that much, anyway. And I forget to take it. :doh:


----------



## toni (Jun 8, 2009)

I am sorry it caused you so much pain, Tinkerbell. I am hoping I don't go through the same thing. Pain wise, my periods are pretty mild. My main problem with PMS are my out of control emotions. From what everyone is saying, I am really scared the havoc it is going to cause next month. I am going to have to put the world on warning. 

I have had mine inserted for about 4 days now. When I woke up the first morning after placing it, I had a huge migraine like headache. I never had a headache that intense before. I took a few tylenol and it lingered for for a couple of hours. 
I also noticed that it caused a lot more blood clotting during my period.
Besides those two things there have been no other issues. 
I haven't had sex with it yet, so I really can't say how that feels. But I think I can feel it when sitting down.


----------



## Tad (Jun 8, 2009)

I know I mentioned this when the thread was lively the first time around: my wife uses this and loves it. She'd been having periodicly bursting ovarian cysts causing crippling pain, and the doctor said that the best way to deal with it was probably hormonal birth control. My wife had been on quite a strong pill in the earlier days of our relationship and had not liked the side effects of that. After some discussion she went with the ring.

It is over four years now. Only had one cyst episode in that time (during a period of really high stress). Her periods have really tapered off over time, and she is considering just leaving the rings in for four weeks each to see if it will kill them off entirely. She hasn't the migraines she was getting while on the pill or any other problems. Yes I hit it with my fingers sometimes, but after the first few times it is about as much of an issue as ear rings when nibbling on ear lobes. In general it has been a very low muss, very low fuss, no problems solution for her.

Obviously not everyone will have equally good results, the best methods for different people will all vary. But given the listing of some of the bad results, I thought it was important to mention the good results too.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, I wish it did work for me, and also my insurance covered it - as I liked that I couldn't mess it up! Ans I couldn't feel it, which I was afraid I would. I dont wear tampons because I can feel them.

I hope that your period is either normal or better for you this month!!


----------

